# Tresham College Kettering Jan09



## diehardlove (Jan 17, 2010)

Mid 1940s - The St Mary's Road site is acquired by the Kettering Technical College. During the Second World War it had been used as a hostel by the US Army Red Cross.

1948 - James McKinlay is appointed principal. During the summer and September, weekly classes in bookkeeping are held. Full evening classes commence in October.

info took off the bbc website


1970 - An extension to the college is opened. Work starts on further enlargement plans. The college now has around 750 full-time students.

1975 - The McKinlay Theatre is opened, named after the college's principal. 

1988 - The student population has grown to 8,555.

1992 - Tresham College and Wellingborough College merge to become Tresham Institute. Keith Rowland continues as principal.

1994 - Tresham Institute opens a new campus on Windmill Avenue, Kettering. It's the old Kettering School for Boys campus.

1998 - Keith Rowland retires. Sian MacDonald becomes the new principal.

2007 - Staff and students from the St Mary's Road campus are due to move to the new Windmill Avenue campus in early summer. There are proposals to demolish the St Mary's Road campus and to replace it with housing.


----------



## Tican (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks like a nice explore mate, quite a lot left. Did you drink all them Newky Brown's? 

You still living in the past mate or did you do this a year ago


----------



## burb147 (Jan 17, 2010)

loving the broken window


----------



## Morrisey (Jan 17, 2010)

Wonder what Otis puts in his cookies?


----------



## diehardlove (Jan 17, 2010)

Morrisey said:


> Wonder what Otis puts in his cookies?



spunk lol
never ever buy a cookie with spunk in the name,wasnt there a game like this years gone by


----------



## diehardlove (Jan 17, 2010)

DJ Binks said:


> Looks like a nice explore mate, quite a lot left. Did you drink all them Newky Brown's?
> 
> You still living in the past mate or did you do this a year ago



dam ive done it again,if a mod sees this can you change it and il buy you a pint when i see you thanks dave


----------



## diehardlove (Jan 18, 2010)

burb147 said:


> loving the broken window



thanks alot


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jan 19, 2010)

Great find and photos, this place slightly reminds me of Harpur Hill. The temptation to play that piano would be too much for me  looks like a nice, little explore.


----------



## spacepunk (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, did you have a go on the piano?


----------

